# Skills To Survive Without Modern Conveniences – 9 Forgotten Pioneer Skills to Learn



## eogabi98 (Nov 21, 2017)

Edited to add link and trim article down.
http://www.survivopedia.com/homesteading-skills-from-pioneers/

Living without power, mini-marts, cars, electronics or running water may seem like a nightmare scenario but to pioneers it was just the way life was. Having the skills to survive without modern conveniences is not only smart*in case SHTF, it's also great for the environment. We've compiled a list of*homesteading skills*to learn from pioneers to help you along your way.

Mindset

This is the first skill that you're going to need. You need to stop thinking about running to the store to buy exactly what you need. Think instead about how you can make what you need from what you have, or how you can find a way to simplify the process so that you don't need anything that you can't make or trade for. Think self-sufficient and basic - it doesn't have to be fancy;*it just has to work!

Read the rest of the here.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

OH THANK GOD! NONE OF US HERE WOULD HAVE KNOWN ANY OF THIS HAD IT NOT BEEN FOR YOUR COPY AND PASTE POST. 

SOMEONE WILL BE ALONG SHORTLY TO BESTOW UPON YOU A VADT REWARD COMMENSURATE WITH YOUR CONTRIBUTIONS.

Did you find us via Facebook by any chance?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi Troll!:vs_smirk:

Go back under the bridge


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> OH THANK GOD! NONE OF US HERE WOULD HAVE KNOWN ANY OF THIS HAD IT NOT BEEN FOR YOUR COPY AND PASTE POST.
> 
> SOMEONE WILL BE ALONG SHORTLY TO BESTOW UPON YOU A VADT REWARD COMMENSURATE WITH YOUR CONTRIBUTIONS.
> 
> Did you find us via Facebook by any chance?


Farcebook will open up the troll floodgates.

Thinks the Mods will be able to spank them all?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Farcebook will open up the troll floodgates.
> 
> Thinks the Mods will be able to spank them all?


You really think FaceBook's search engine is Troll HQ, don't you? :vs_laugh:

Yes. We can handle them all.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Interesting. It shows this member is currently messaging. It'll soon be clear that the PM option won't work for new people, and it'll be impossible to try and lead others to another site.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Yo, dude! Your village called. They want their idiot back.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Guys are mean. I have seen worst first post. Probably mine.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Stockton said:


> Guys are mean. I have seen worst first post. Probably mine.


When I see this sort of first post, I copy the first paragraph and throw it into a search engine. I want to see if it is stolen or if it is someone who is looking to lead people to another site.
I did that on this one.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Stockton said:


> Guys are mean. I have seen worst first post. Probably mine.


I'm sorry. It may be my time of the day. 
Let me go look at your first post in case I inadvertently missed being mean to you. If so, I will correct my oversight in due time.:vs_smirk:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Take me to your leader.......


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

eogabi appears to be a lightweight .... I'll save my efforts for bigger fish.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kicking stupid people in the head just ain't as much fun as it used to be. :devil:


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Denton said:


> When I see this sort of first post, I copy the first paragraph and throw it into a search engine. I want to see if it is stolen or if it is someone who is looking to lead people to another site.
> I did that on this one.


Ah I see. Yes it looks like its spammed
all over the googlesfere.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1 you need to be able to shoot
2. be able to move
3. Be able to communicate
4. consolidate
5. reorganize
6. improve security
7. set a duty roster
8. Restore routine duties
9. Improve all of the above , everything in the first post will be covered under this plan.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Most importantly how to crap in the woods without contaminating your resources or homestead.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

And, do not forget to get a good supply of TP
Good basic info, BTW


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Dang guys! Don't be so quick to judge! 
There was some really great stuff in there...like how the pioneers used to freeze their berries.
:rofl3:


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

So a new person posted and several folks had negative things to say right away> Now if this post were in politics and someone was posting KKK / Nazi/ American Taliban crap I would applaud negative comments. This topic in this area > NO. 

Even if it is a copy paste job - join in with improvements or let it go. 

If you know everything and got nothing to learn from anybody  then why are you still here? A newbys dumb question or mistake just might get you thinking or looking at something you never thought of before. 


If we want new members you got to cut the newbies some slack. If you do not want new members keep doing what you are doing.


As to the OP I did not see anything wrong but like most articles think they do not go into enough detail. I did not google it but if I understand others comments it can be found elsewhere.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

We cut you slack. See what happened?:vs_lol:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Dang guys! Don't be so quick to judge!
> There was some really great stuff in there...like how the pioneers used to freeze their berries.
> :rofl3:





RJAMES said:


> So a new person posted and several folks had negative things to say right away> Now if this post were in politics and someone was posting KKK / Nazi/ American Taliban crap I would applaud negative comments. This topic in this area > NO.
> 
> Even if it is a copy paste job - join in with improvements or let it go.
> 
> ...


We have a time honored tradition here at PF, it entails an introductory post. Not only is it considered good manners, it is "recommended" in the forum rules. Play by the rules and one usually gets the welcome wagon.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

.......


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> So a new person posted and several folks had negative things to say right away> Now if this post were in politics and someone was posting KKK / Nazi/ American Taliban crap I would applaud negative comments. This topic in this area > NO.
> 
> Even if it is a copy paste job - join in with improvements or let it go.
> 
> ...


Problem is, these are one-post wonders who only post copied-n-pasted threads.......... then disappear.

In other words, spammers.


----------



## Sweetryco (Nov 21, 2017)

Anyone hungry? Because I just found some Copy / Pasta...

Anyways, it's kinda disappointing because the premise isn't actually all that bad, just wish there was more detail in this. Anyone have any reccs for posts or guides that *do* dig into this topic further? I need to connect to my inner pioneer.


----------

